# selectrebates.exe



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have this process called selectrebates.exe on my computer and I did some research online and everyone says that it is a trojan, but my search did not come up with any websites that i trust . So does anyone know what this process and if it is a trojan how do i get rid of it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you try uninstalling it?


----------



## ClownBabyDiode (Nov 22, 2010)

hmm lets see
there are a couple of ways to get rid of processes
first of all you need to figure where this little sucker is hiding
click start and then run
type "services.msc" in run
find the process in which you described and then right click on it
then click propreties and you should see something for
Path to executable.
if it displays it
try and delete it. if deleting it does not work.

then do the following
open task manager and go to the processes section
and delete the process if it will not let you do that then we need to to take a more unique approach

here is a program called file assassin, it should work for you're situation if none of the others work

PROGRAM DESCRIPTION LINK
http://www.pendriveapps.com/remove-locked-files-portable-fileassassin/

DIRECT DOWNLOAD LINK
http://www.pendriveapps.com/goto/HERE/2616/1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here are manual instructions for removal http://www.spywareremove.com/removeSelectRebatesexe.html
You should also head over to the Security Section of this forum and post there for more help. 

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Once you've found the file, submit it to this online virus scanner - *http://www.virustotal.com*

If it says the file is malicious, follow the instructions here: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html*

Then start a new thread and post the requested log files in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------



## ClownBabyDiode (Nov 22, 2010)

ohh sorry about that, I did not know about those instructions


----------

